# 84 GMC gets some attention



## joe25DA (Mar 29, 2018)

last year I pulled the flat bed off, air chiseled the frame, plated part of a frame rail that had a small crack and some rot (drilled the end of the crack first). Then I used a chassis saver paint and rustoleumed over that. This year I put new rear shocks, full dual exhaust manifolds back and now finally some cab work. 3 years ago we put in a new drivers side floor pan. The cab corner was ok then, but gettin bubbly. Last year it rotted thru and looked like hell. I had a patch panel so I cut the corner out and tacked the new one in. I can weld okay enough, but this was the first body panel I've done. Far from professional! But it only cost me some time and a few cans of duplicolor. The body full and primer I had. Gonna need a couple more coats. Not perfect but it's steel, not bondo or fiberglass over rot.
While I had the truck in the shop I tacked on 2 4'x8" x 3/16" sheets of diamond plate. I have a few left from a big scrap haul we did in November. A few 2" welds down the middle (couldn't do too much cause the oak underneath kept flaring up!) and a few more on the edges securing it to the frame of the body. Still one section left to put in 96"x12".It's also screwed down the middle. Tomorrow, more blue paint and maybe a radiator


----------



## 1hander (Feb 22, 2020)

looking good, those old trucks have a hard time lettin you down


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 22, 2020)

I bought it a parts truck 2 weeks ago


----------



## 1hander (Feb 22, 2020)

oh damn, your planning for the future huh


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 27, 2020)

So much horsepower it decided to snap the starter at 5:45 this morning


----------

